# Pin-Rigging This Year



## ez2cdave (Oct 13, 2008)

I'm going to try pin-rigging for the first time this year and would like to some constructive advice from those who have been doing it successfully, for a while.

My setup consists of a 5',6" Standup rod, Daiwa Sealine 400H spooled with 600 yd of 25# Trilene Big Game, Anchor rod is a Tsunami Trophy Series TSTSS 1102-XH 11', 4-10oz (I just re-wrapped it as a conventional, need to coat threads), Penn 525 Supermag Xtra spooled with 15# P-Line CXX.

I posted some pics for reference . . .


----------



## js1172 (Jun 5, 2012)

makin bait is the hard part
js


----------



## lil red jeep (Aug 17, 2007)

That set up should let you have a bunch of success this summer. Depending on where you will fish, I have had a terrible time the last 2 summers on Jennettes pier with pelicans flying in too close and getting caught up in my anchor lines. Just remembering to lower them once my bait is where I want it helps, but if a pelican is bent on suicide there isn't much I can do to stop them!


----------



## ez2cdave (Oct 13, 2008)

js1172 said:


> makin bait is the hard part js


Very true . . .

Is live bait always used ?


----------



## ez2cdave (Oct 13, 2008)

lil red jeep said:


> That set up should let you have a bunch of success this summer. Depending on where you will fish, I have had a terrible time the last 2 summers on Jennettes pier with pelicans flying in too close and getting caught up in my anchor lines. Just remembering to lower them once my bait is where I want it helps, but if a pelican is bent on suicide there isn't much I can do to stop them!


I hate pelicans, in general . . . Down in South FL, they were a big problem, too.


----------



## Franklin7X57 (Aug 5, 2006)

I haven't pin-fished in years, I think you will lose a lot of sinkers with 15 lb. test


----------



## catsfan9 (Mar 29, 2009)

I'm with Franklin, 15lb. will cost you a lot of anchors if they're out all day. Better go with 20.


----------



## ez2cdave (Oct 13, 2008)

Will do on the 20lb . . .


----------



## Yota924x4 (Dec 6, 2013)

i've never seen anything but live bait used while pin rigging, the whole point is your relatively shallow angle of the anchor rod line kind of works like a dog run to keep your live bait up at or very near the surface


----------



## ez2cdave (Oct 13, 2008)

Yota924x4 said:


> i've never seen anything but live bait used while pin rigging, the whole point is your relatively shallow angle of the anchor rod line kind of works like a dog run to keep your live bait up at or very near the surface


What prevents the bait from swimming down to the anchor ?


----------



## joek (Jun 1, 2015)

ez2cdave said:


> What prevents the bait from swimming down to the anchor ?
> 
> View attachment 17680


I'm thinking about giving tis a try also.
Seems you let the bait down to where you and it and tighten the drag
enough so the bait cant pull it.
What I wonder about is what stops the bait from swimming around the anchor line and tangling up?
Do you keep the bait hanging high enough from the anchor so the bait cant get to the anchor?


----------



## js1172 (Jun 5, 2012)

use to be an old timer on avon pier, jimmy told me about him, he would show up and if he couldn't catch a bait, he had a dead spot in his pocket, and he would rig it up and have a bluefish by mid morning to rig up. DD can probably tell ya more about him.
js


----------



## smacks fanatic (Oct 16, 2010)

Used #20 before on my anchor but I would recommend stepping it up to #25 just to be on the safe side.


----------



## js1172 (Jun 5, 2012)

joek said:


> I'm thinking about giving tis a try also.
> Seems you let the bait down to where you and it and tighten the drag
> enough so the bait cant pull it.
> What I wonder about is what stops the bait from swimming around the anchor line and tangling up?
> Do you keep the bait hanging high enough from the anchor so the bait cant get to the anchor?


you don't let the release clip down to the water, if something swirls at your bait and he does happen to wrap the anchor line, just reel up, untangle and slide it back down.
js


----------



## ez2cdave (Oct 13, 2008)

smacks fanatic said:


> Used #20 before on my anchor but I would recommend stepping it up to #25 just to be on the safe side.


If I go with 25# on the anchor rod, I won't be using that 525 . . . I'd use one of my 535 Mag's or 140L Squidder's, possibly my 30SHA.


----------



## RjTheMetalhead (Dec 3, 2011)

I've floated two dead finger mullet out at once plenty of times, even strips of bluefish or mullet just so I could get a blue for bait.
For kings live is what you want, I prefer menhaden or greenbacks when they are around whether netted or snagged. I'm sure a dead bait would work if it was right in his face but live just makes them go nuts when they see a lonesome pogey on top.


I've used #15 to #25 for anchors but usually stick with #20. Lots of rays, turtles and sharks swimming around out there and #15 just doesn't give you the best chance at getting your anchor back.


----------



## ez2cdave (Oct 13, 2008)

RjTheMetalhead said:


> I've used #15 to #25 for anchors but usually stick with #20. Lots of rays, turtles and sharks swimming around out there and #15 just doesn't give you the best chance at getting your anchor back.


Makes sense to me . . . I was worried about losing distance with the heavier line.


----------



## flathead (Dec 18, 2003)

What smacksfanatic said, 25#. Lost quite a few with 20# but can't remember losing one after switching to 25# on a squidder. Lose a little distance, gain a few anchors.


----------



## Garboman (Jul 22, 2010)

flathead said:


> What smacksfanatic said, 25#. Lost quite a few with 20# but can't remember losing one after switching to 25# on a squidder. Lose a little distance, gain a few anchors.


Last time I fished Rodanthe Pier in 2014 I used the same Anchor sinker for 6 weeks.

You have to retie every morning.
I use 20 pound test

I am not worried about loosing distance as I out cast the other participants.


If you tie on to snap swivel to save time, you will loose the sinker due to repeated stress on the knot.

EzDave you will need to leave your pride in the parking lot if you are heading out to Pin rig the OBX, them fellas can be difficult.

Secret is to make and share bait. Bring two buckets to have enough room for spare baits.

You have to be on the pier as early as possible mostly to get in the hot corner, back in the day I would be on the end of NHP at 4:30 AM to put my anchor out.

I would give you all the tips but you keep insisting that you are a Republican.


----------



## js1172 (Jun 5, 2012)

look up Milton on avon pier, if you want to learn, Milton will help you, I just started last year after Milton insisted I learn how to live bait fish. if jimmy is there he will help you also as will shuey
show them common courtesy and better guys can't be found. show up with a cocky attitude and they can get pretty hard to deal with. just a heads up, agreeing with garbo, I'm sure he knows these guys or some just like them.
js


----------



## ez2cdave (Oct 13, 2008)

Garboman said:


> Ez2cDave, you will need to leave your pride in the parking lot if you are heading out to Pin rig the OBX, them fellas can be difficult.
> 
> Secret is to make and share bait. Bring two buckets to have enough room for spare baits.
> 
> ...


How do you attach the sinker ? Wouldn't a knot be required, whether it's tied directly or to a swivel ?

I'll gladly take all the tips you can provide !

Funny stuff about me being a Republican ( and proud of it ) . . . After all, the symbol of the Democratic Party is a "Jackass" . . . LOL !









Tight Lines !


----------



## js1172 (Jun 5, 2012)

I run 20# BBG on a 30 slosh on my anchor rod, 40-50' of 50 for a shock, tie the anchor directly to the shock with an improved clinch. 
js


----------



## Garboman (Jul 22, 2010)

ez2cdave said:


> How do you attach the sinker ? Wouldn't a knot be required, whether it's tied directly or to a swivel ?
> 
> I'll gladly take all the tips you can provide !
> 
> ...


Here is a tip 

Please keep off the following Piers on the OBX

Avalon
NHP
Rodanthe
Avon

That way the chances of you and I meeting are slim during King and Drum seasons.

I am pretty sure the Tuna fishes Jennettes along with the F150 fella so that is where I highly recommend you start your King Fishing career on the OBX, you will be more likely to find Tourists such as yourself at Jennettes and they welcome you with open arms...

I would estimate you will loose your first anchor on your very first cast....


----------



## ez2cdave (Oct 13, 2008)

js1172 said:


> look up Milton on avon pier, if you want to learn, Milton will help you, I just started last year after Milton insisted I learn how to live bait fish. if jimmy is there he will help you also as will shuey
> show them common courtesy and better guys can't be found. show up with a cocky attitude and they can get pretty hard to deal with. just a heads up, agreeing with garbo, I'm sure he knows these guys or some just like them.
> js


I'll do that . . . Good advice !

Thank you, Sir !


----------



## ez2cdave (Oct 13, 2008)

js1172 said:


> I run 20# BBG on a 30 slosh on my anchor rod, 40-50' of 50 for a shock, tie the anchor directly to the shock with an improved clinch.
> js


Why is the shockleader so long ?


----------



## ez2cdave (Oct 13, 2008)

Garboman said:


> Here is a tip
> 
> Please keep off the following Piers on the OBX
> 
> ...


I don't know what to do with all this "love" being poured out on me . . . LOL !

Don't forget . . . Tomorrow is the Primary Election in NC !


----------



## js1172 (Jun 5, 2012)

ez2cdave said:


> Why is the shockleader so long ?


just a habit, when I fish the planks I want a few wraps on the spool when the leader is at the top of the water, just make them all the same, and as a plus when I turn it loose the extra length lets me gain control of the spool before the 20# gets in the air, I can get a lot of power from the rod but sometimes struggle controlling spool speed, I only throw these things one week a year
js


----------



## chriscustom (Jun 17, 2006)

You don't need that much shock leader. 20yds will do and that might be a little long.


----------



## joek (Jun 1, 2015)

chriscustom said:


> You don't need that much shock leader. 20yds will do and that might be a little long.


your both saying about the same thing.
He uses 40-50 feet.
you say 20 Yards. (60 feet)


----------



## joek (Jun 1, 2015)

*Question*

How heavy does the anchor need to be on a fairly calm day ?

I have a 10' Penn prevail rated 1-4 oz with a shimano 4500 bait runner loaded 
with 20 lb Momoi diamond (Rated break 39#).
Plan on tying a 40' bimini (should give me a couple wraps on the reel at dockside) and attaching a 100# swivel with on offshore swivel knot.
the knot wont break and the double line gives me strength at dockside.
theoretically if one leg of the bimini breaks the other will still hold.
Will that do for an anchor or do I need to go shopping ? 

Using what I have for a fighting setup.
6' custom standup 30-40# rod with a Shimano TLD 30 2 speed reel
600 yds of 30# mono..
Low gear might come in handy if a tuna shows up.
A little heavy maybe but the lightest heavy setup I have that will do the job from a pier.


----------



## smacks fanatic (Oct 16, 2010)

joek said:


> How heavy does the anchor need to be on a fairly calm day ?
> 
> I have a 10' Penn prevail rated 1-4 oz with a shimano 4500 bait runner loaded
> with 20 lb Momoi diamond (Rated break 39#).
> ...


On a really calm day (no wind no swells) you might be able to get away with 4ozs but could have a hard time with it sticking. Tbh, you might want to rethink rod choice if thats what you are using as an anchor pole. I have the same rod (conventional) and while it got the job done, at the end of the day I wasnt very comfortable with pulling in anchors as it was alittle to flimsy JMO


----------



## 1BadF350 (Jul 19, 2006)

I dont think i would endorse the idea of putting dave and tuna on the same pier.


----------



## joek (Jun 1, 2015)

smacks fanatic said:


> On a really calm day (no wind no swells) you might be able to get away with 4ozs but could have a hard time with it sticking. Tbh, you might want to rethink rod choice if thats what you are using as an anchor pole. I have the same rod (conventional) and while it got the job done, at the end of the day I wasnt very comfortable with pulling in anchors as it was alittle to flimsy JMO


Ok thanks.
Its just what I have on hand.
I'll look for something heavier.


----------



## js1172 (Jun 5, 2012)

every tackle shop near the salt has a 6-12 tica, they are reasonably priced and make a good anchor rod
RR


----------



## js1172 (Jun 5, 2012)

joek said:


> your both saying about the same thing.
> He uses 40-50 feet.
> you say 20 Yards. (60 feet)


when a large fish is brought up I want the shock knot on the spool, would not want to walk a 5' shark or a 150# ray back the pier to the beach with the knot 3" from the rod tip, just how I do it
js


----------



## ez2cdave (Oct 13, 2008)

js1172 said:


> I run 20# BBG on a 30 slosh on my anchor rod, 40-50' of 50 for a shock, tie the anchor directly to the shock with an improved clinch.
> js


OK . . . The way I read this the first time, I thought you were talking about the length of the shockleader on the anchor rod. Now, I realize you were talking about the shockleader on the fighting rod, from the other posts . . . LOL !


----------



## ncsharkman (Mar 12, 2011)

It's a cobia folks, not a Marlin! The simplest way to cobia fish is straight down beside the pier with a live bait on a 6 foot steel king rig! Maybe a 5-6 foot fighting rod with a TLD 25 or a sealine 50 with 50 pound power pro line and maybe 6 foot of 50 mono shock.
Or, if you want to be creative, just throw an anchor out with the same fighting rod, [yes, you can cast them] and hook your live bait to an "old school" float rig and let it [the bait] swim it's heart out. 
Less complicated and simple solutions by "Sharkman"..


----------



## ez2cdave (Oct 13, 2008)

ncsharkman said:


> It's a cobia folks, not a Marlin! The simplest way to cobia fish is straight down beside the pier with a live bait on a 6 foot steel king rig! Maybe a 5-6 foot fighting rod with a TLD 25 or a sealine 50 with 50 pound power pro line and maybe 6 foot of 50 mono shock.
> Or, if you want to be creative, just throw an anchor out with the same fighting rod, [yes, you can cast them] and hook your live bait to an "old school" float rig and let it [the bait] swim it's heart out.
> Less complicated and simple solutions by "Sharkman"..


"It's a cobia folks, not a Marlin!" . . . I love it, LOL !!!

From what I've heard, a Balloon Rig would probably not be welcome among the Pin-Riggers on the end of the pier. That's the way we used to do it down in South FL ( they probably still are, unless it's "illegal" now ).


----------



## ez2cdave (Oct 13, 2008)

js1172 said:


> when a large fish is brought up I want the shock knot on the spool, would not want to walk a 5' shark or a 150# ray back the pier to the beach with the knot 3" from the rod tip, just how I do it
> js


James,

Please clear out some of your PM's . . . Thanks !


----------



## ncsharkman (Mar 12, 2011)

ez2cdave said:


> "It's a cobia folks, not a Marlin!" . . . I love it, LOL !!!
> 
> From what I've heard, a Balloon Rig would probably not be welcome among the Pin-Riggers on the end of the pier. That's the way we used to do it down in South FL ( they probably still are, unless it's "illegal" now ).


 Yeh man, I still balloon baits out when the wind is right but not when the pin riggers are out in force! [respect among fisherman], As far as illegal is concerned, I don't know and don't really care. Keep On Sharkin!


----------



## js1172 (Jun 5, 2012)

ez2cdave said:


> James,
> 
> Please clear out some of your PM's . . . Thanks !


Done!
js


----------



## js1172 (Jun 5, 2012)

ncsharkman said:


> Yeh man, I still balloon baits out when the wind is right but not when the pin riggers are out in force! [respect among fisherman], As far as illegal is concerned, I don't know and don't really care. Keep On Sharkin!


not sure if its a law or not but I saw something once about it was legal to float baits out, but the float had to be retrievable, may have been a rule on janettes pier, that's whats sticking in my mind.
js


----------



## dialout (Feb 5, 2011)

I was fishing Avalon pier last summer and several guys had balloons out. I was going to give it a whirl next time. I always wanted to try it but felt bad about the scraps of balloon left in the water. A little research shows there are biodegradable laytex fishing balloons ( was thinking all laytex was. But don't totally remember ) so I think I'll try them out. Then just have to figure out how to get the glowstick back for night fishing...maybe tie it with a piece of leftover mono or something


----------



## Garboman (Jul 22, 2010)

js1172 said:


> not sure if its a law or not but I saw something once about it was legal to float baits out, but the float had to be retrievable, may have been a rule on janettes pier, that's whats sticking in my mind.
> js


Balloons and trash bags are illegal in NC to protect the Turtles, this has been in place for a long time, I am not sure it may even be a Federal Law, but I know it is illegal in NC, they used to put signs up on the piers, with a red slash going over a balloon.

Someone at the Save the Turtle Foundation once upon a time felt the Turtles were mistaking balloons and black plastic trash bags for jelly fish and were trying to eat them and then the Turtle choked to death on the balloon or else drowned in the plastic trash can bag.

I never thought a plastic trash bag looked like a tasty jelly fish, but I am just a man, not a Turtle.

Someone once upon a time felt that Plover chicks were getting run over by ORV every day and the Plovers needed a 1500' barrier to allow them to do their sexy dance and make more Plovers, so it was necessary to ban ORV's for months at a time, as the sound of Detroit V8's made the Plovers impotent.

I made a balloon float back in 1985 and formed it into a Dog with multiple balloons, I named it "Super Dog". He looked real sharp going out. Never saw him again, Super Dog may be still floating along in some ocean eddy, thousands of miles away from Nags Head, still Ghost fishing for a hapless blind Turtle who might think Super Dog is a tasty jelly fish.

After Darkness fell in the old days at the end of the Tee, You would bag out a bait off the pier and go to sleep underneath your rod, no one seemed to mind.

I messed around with some pretty large sharks that way using a 4/0 when I was a young man back in the 1980's. These days I leave the Sharks alone, if they get on a drum rod, I break them off as soon as they are identified.

I also make sure the Shark knows that Garbo let him go, so that some dark and stormy night when I am wading far out into the dark sea, seeking a Red one, that Shark will remember my kindness and bite the other guy.


----------



## js1172 (Jun 5, 2012)

in 2007 I made my first trip back to the salt since 1970, when I was dragged off of SPI and moved to wv, I watched with great interest on NHP a guy balloon out a tuna head, he made mention that turtles would think the balloon was a jellyfish, I figure a 2 liter bottle on another rod would do the same and you could reel it in when the candy melts. and not litter at all
js


----------



## 1BadF350 (Jul 19, 2006)

Good luck Garbo. You might end up like this guy.

While on holiday in Kenya and walking through the bush, ez2cdave comes across an elephant standing with one leg raised in the air. The elephant seems distressed so he approaches very carefully. He gets down on one knee and inspects the bottom of the elephant's foot only to find a large thorn deeply embedded. As carefully and as gently as he can he removes the thorn and the elephant gingerly puts its foot down. The elephant turns to face him and with a rather stern look on its face, stares at him. For a good ten minutes ez2cdave stands frozen - thinking of nothing else but being trampled.

Eventually the elephant turns and walks away.

For years after, ez2cdave often remembers and ponders the events of that day. Years later he is walking through the zoo with his son. As they approach the elephant enclosure, one of the elephants turns and walks over to where they are standing at the rail. It stares at him and ez2cdave can't help wondering if this is the same elephant. He climbs tentatively over the railing and makes his way into the enclosure. He walks right up to the elephant and stares back in wonder. Suddenly the elephant wraps its trunk around one of ez2cdave's legs and slams him wildly back and forth along the railing.

Probably not the same elephant then.


----------



## Jollymon (May 21, 2015)

Poor elephant


----------



## Reelturner (Dec 24, 2003)

People going to do what they want but EZ2cdave don't use 15# for a anchor line. You will be just contributing to the great lead monster perimeter area off the end. Min 20#-25#, check your knots just common sense. You will be fine . dang nice set up there with the 400h. Use a dead bait better than no bait.

Anchor line I have some wraps of shock on spool and 3-6+ and weight down to drop where you usually cast is what I do. I do run at 20-23 yds of shock on fighting reel. Just what length I like.
If you get lucky to get a fish and when it is gaffed to bring up BACK OFF your drag. Do not put your reel in free spool no no no. IF your gaffed fish falls or rips free of the gaff hooks holding it and falls back down in the water maybe hopefully chances are the fish is still got your hooks in it. Then you can have another chance to bring it back to the gaff again for a replay. If your fish falls and your drag is still quite tight maybe locked up mostly your fish's weight will surly rip your hooks free and you will watch it either swim off or sink to the bottom. My .02.


----------



## Benji (Nov 19, 2014)




----------



## Reelturner (Dec 24, 2003)

2nd time. Or if your drag is tight when the fish drops back in the force could jerk your rod/reel out of your hands. Things happen and quick.


----------



## ez2cdave (Oct 13, 2008)

1BadF350 said:


> Good luck Garbo. You might end up like this guy.
> 
> While on holiday in Kenya and walking through the bush, ez2cdave comes across an elephant standing with one leg raised in the air. The elephant seems distressed so he approaches very carefully. He gets down on one knee and inspects the bottom of the elephant's foot only to find a large thorn deeply embedded. As carefully and as gently as he can he removes the thorn and the elephant gingerly puts its foot down. The elephant turns to face him and with a rather stern look on its face, stares at him. For a good ten minutes ez2cdave stands frozen - thinking of nothing else but being trampled.
> 
> ...


You left out the part about why I was in Kenya . . . 

It was a Safari, looking for Obama's real birth certificate . . . 

Obviously, we were unsuccessful - LOL !


----------



## ez2cdave (Oct 13, 2008)

Reelturner said:


> People going to do what they want but EZ2cdave don't use 15# for a anchor line. You will be just contributing to the great lead monster perimeter area off the end. Min 20#-25#, check your knots just common sense. You will be fine . dang nice set up there with the 400h. Use a dead bait better than no bait.
> 
> Anchor line I have some wraps of shock on spool and 3-6+ and weight down to drop where you usually cast is what I do. I do run at 20-23 yds of shock on fighting reel. Just what length I like.
> If you get lucky to get a fish and when it is gaffed to bring up BACK OFF your drag. Do not put your reel in free spool no no no. IF your gaffed fish falls or rips free of the gaff hooks holding it and falls back down in the water maybe hopefully chances are the fish is still got your hooks in it. Then you can have another chance to bring it back to the gaff again for a replay. If your fish falls and your drag is still quite tight maybe locked up mostly your fish's weight will surly rip your hooks free and you will watch it either swim off or sink to the bottom. My .02.


Advice noted and appreciated . . . Thanks !


----------



## ez2cdave (Oct 13, 2008)

Reelturner said:


> 2nd time. Or if your drag is tight when the fish drops back in the force could jerk your rod/reel out of your hands. Things happen and quick.


Point well taken . . .


----------



## Reelturner (Dec 24, 2003)

this is funny lol


----------



## 1BadF350 (Jul 19, 2006)

Dont worry Dave. No matter where you are, if you hook up, yo'u'll have all the pier experts yelling at you as to what to do.
Always amazed me how the professionals come put of the woodwork once shit gets real


----------



## ez2cdave (Oct 13, 2008)

1BadF350 said:


> Dont worry Dave. No matter where you are, if you hook up, you'll have all the pier experts yelling at you as to what to do.
> Always amazed me how the professionals come put of the woodwork once shit gets real


That's one thing that sure hasn't changed about pier fishing, at least not in the last 45 years or so . . . LOL !


----------



## DaBig2na (Aug 7, 2011)

Garboman said:


> Here is a tip
> 
> Please keep off the following Piers on the OBX
> 
> ...


Nothing like a "Show and Tell" from Dave.. He never misses an opportunity to post pics and tell us all about it.

Yeah Garbo ...I along with F350 fish Jennette's primarily the last five or so years, However I can also be found at Rodanthe, ( love fishin with the Red Headed One) Avalon, Jolly Roger. Fall Drum season I am everywhere Avalon, Jennette's, Rodanthe, and Avon.. I am sure we have fished together before and just haven't known each other. 

Please let me know where you will be, when you come in June so we can officially meet. I find you to be one hilarious guy and your sense of humor and wit astounds me. Correct me if I am wrong but you were suggesting to him to go to OBX pier? That would be a great place for him to begin!


----------



## don brinson (Apr 8, 2011)

If you go to Rodanthe pier, look up the Red Headed fella. He is real easy to get along with.He doesn't give people a hard time. He may even help you with your mono to braid knots. 😎 🐡🐡🐡


----------



## ez2cdave (Oct 13, 2008)

DaBig2na said:


> Nothing like a "Show and Tell" from Dave.. He never misses an opportunity to post pics and tell us all about it.


"Tuna",

I'm glad you posted here . . .

We need to "bury the hatchet" . . . We got off on the wrong foot and ended up in a stupid "pissing contest" that never should have happened, at all. 

After all, this is just an online fishing forum and life is much more important than battling over things that, in actuality, mean nothing in the "big picture".

With that said, I sincerely apologize to you for the things I said and did . . . I hope that you will accept it and do the same.

Tight Lines !


----------

